
Apple Rumored to Debut 4.8-Inch 'iPhone Math' in June - madebytom
http://www.macrumors.com/2013/01/20/apple-rumored-to-debut-4-8-inch-iphone-math-in-june/
======
Someone
'math' makes me think of a iOS feature: a timer that locks your iOS device to
a single app for a user-set table duration.

Useful when using your device during an exam: before the exam, let the school
lock your device to a graphing calculator or some other custom app (maybe even
an eBook?) for the rest of the morning.

